# Is chrome vinyl car wrap legal in Massachusetts?



## Zac9117 (Aug 10, 2014)

I just wondering if chrome vinyl car wrap legal in Massachusetts? I have seen chrome wrapped car in New York but never in Massachusetts. Is there such a law? I have attached two photos from internet.















Thank you.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Does make the car look very interesting. I can see the potential for blinding other drivers on a sunny day though.


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

Looks sharp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I don't see anything in mgl preventing it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

j809 said:


> I don't see anything in mgl preventing it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Of course not! That's like your car LOL!!!


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Lol!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

No, nothing prevents you from doing that to your vehicle but taste and common sense.


----------

